# Sinumerik 840D PowerLine - Fehler bei Teststop Stop A



## Stefan1312 (27 November 2021)

Grüß euch,

Wie es der Zufall so will wurde eine Maschine bei uns geliefert und der Hersteller ist in der Zwischenzeit leider in Konkurs gegangen.

Wir wollten nun die Maschine bei uns einmal testweise hochfahren. Dies hat vor dem Abtransport zu uns auch problemlos funktioniert.
Leider bekomme ich auf der Maschine beim Starten nun folgende Fehlermeldung: "Fehler bei Teststop Stop A"

In der Diagnose sehe ich auch das die Impulsfreigaben auf Klemme 663 sowie die Impulsfreigabe der NC auf zwei Achsen (6,7) fehlen. Es handelt sich hierbei um zwei hydrostatisch gelagerte Spindeln. Die anderen Achsen sind Linearachsen.

Laut dem PLC Programm der Maschine fährt diese und damit auch die gesamten Zusatzaggregate (z.B. Schmierung für die Spindeln!) erst hoch, sobald die implementierten Saefty Funktionen alle durchlaufen sind und kein Fehler dabei auftritt.

*Problem*:
Beim Aufruf der Zwangsdynamisierung tritt jedoch ein Fehler bei Achse 6 und Achse 7 auf ( ich habe mir den Status der Teststop Funktion angesehen und die Fehlernummer 601, 701 bekommen) - Fehler auf Achse 6 bzw 7 und die 1 bedeutet laut Doku vom FB: an mindestens einer Achse liegt ein STOP an.
wodurch mir auch der Fehler: "Fehler bei Teststop Stop A" in der HMI angezeigt wird.

Jz hab ich gleich ein paar Fragen, an die Service / Inbetriebnahmetechniker unter euch  :

Zunächst einmal: über SinuCom NC kann man sich die projektierten Achsen sowie deren Zustand anschauen. Entspricht die Reihenfolge der Achsen in der Projektierung auch automatisch der Reihenfolge der Umrichter im Schaltschrank? - Ganz Links Achse 1 und ganz rechts Achse 7?) oder gibt es hier noch eine eigene Zuordnung die man beachten muss?

Bei dem oben erwähnten *STOP *Zustand der Achse: ist hiermit die Impulsfreigabe auf Klemme 663 gemeint? oder gibt es noch ein eigenes *STOP *Bit? - das konnte ich leider nicht finden.

Laut meinem Verständnis müsste nämlich zunächst die Zwangsdynamisierung erfolgreich durchlaufen um anschließend alle Aggregate einschalten zu können und erst im Anschluss darf die Impulsfreigabe auf KL 663. kommen. Bin jedoch selbst mit den Sinumerik Steuerungen leider noch nicht so vertraut.

Vl. kann mir jemand bei dem Fehler helfen. Im Anhang befindet sich noch das Bild aus der Diagnose!
Vielen Dank auf alle Fälle schon einmal!

LG Stefan


----------



## Peter Gedöns (27 November 2021)

Hallo 
ich denke da habt ihr was beim Aufbau etwas  vergessen oder falsch angeschlossen. 
Der Fehler kommt ja weil der NCK den Stop nicht auslösen kann, da die Freigabe fehlt, der kann halt nix wegnehmen was nicht da ist .
Die die Reihenfolge  Antriebe ist meist nicht identisch mit der Reihenfolge der Achsen.


----------



## Stefan1312 (27 November 2021)

Hallo Peter,

Meinst du damit, dass die Impulsfreigabe (KL 663) vor diesem Testlauf bereits aktiv sein muss? .. -> die Achsen vor diesem Test bereits alle Freigaben benötigen?

Bin leider mit dem Thema Saefty noch nit wirklich vertraut, lese mir gerade das 840d Saefty Handbuch durch. / Mir ist noch nicht ganz bewusst wofür diese einzelnen Funktionen (im diesem Fall Teststop) im Detail gebraucht werden.

lg


----------



## Peter Gedöns (28 November 2021)

Die Achsen sollten schon die Freigaben haben, ob die kl 663 akitv sein muss kann ich gerade auch nicht sagen hab seit 15jahren keine PL mehr angefaßt.
die einzelnen Funktionen wie Stop A - E sind notwendig um auf Fehler die festgestellt wurden zu reagieren, die Überwachung der Sichere geschwindigkeit zum Beispiel.
Der NCK muß mit den Testfunktion halt testen ob er die Stops auslösen kann. 
Morgen kann ich mir das Safety mal für die pl ansehen ich habe hier keine Handbücher.


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 November 2021)

ok super!, danke schon einmal im Vorhinein für deine Unterstützung!
LG und noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (29 November 2021)

hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch 
das lese ich jetzt schon so das Kl663 auf high muss , vor dem Test 






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				





> Die Impulslöschung über Klemme 663 wird beim NCKÜberwachungskanal (siehe Bild 3-3, "Abschaltpfad der NCK-CPU") über den NCK-SGE "TeststopAnwahl" angefordert, die Zeitstufe "Status Impulse gelöscht" gestartet, der NCK-SGA "Impulse freigeben" ausgegeben und die Meldung "Teststop läuft" am Bildschirm angezeigt. Die Rückmeldung erfolgt über den NCK-SGE "Status Impulse gelöscht" (kommt über Klemme AS1/AS2). Diese Rückmeldung muß vor Ablauf der zu Beginn gestarteten Zeitstufe erfolgen. Trifft dies nicht zu, wird "STOP A" ausgelöst.


----------



## Stefan1312 (1 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Peter, nochmals danke für deine Hilfe. Es funktioniert wieder alles.  

ja die Probleme beim Teststop kamen von einem Euchner - Sensor, der vor dem Transport abgeschlossen wurde. Er hat zwar gefehlt, aber leider gab es dafür keine Meldung, wodurch die Fehlersuche etwas mühsam wurde..

Wie geht ihr bei euren Projektierungen normalerweise vor, programmiert ihr für solche Zustände jeweils Meldungen? / oder habt ihr im Hintergrund nur "für euch" zur schnellen Wartung eine Liste angelegt (vl. in einem Datenbaustein) , wo ihr seht welche Sensoren für die einzelnen Funktionen benötigt werden?

Nun sind auf alle Fälle die Impulsfreigaben beim Starten wieder vorhanden und es werden keine Fehler mehr beim Durchlauf der TESTOP Funktion ausgegeben.

War für mich iwie nicht ganz verständlich warum bei dieser Maschine zwei DOs auf der NC benutzt werden, um einmal die Linearachsen freizuschalten und einmal die Spindeln.?
VL. ist diese Herangehensweise auch gängig?. kennt das jemand?.. nur mir war das so noch nicht bekannt.

LG Stefan

PS: noch einmal vielen Dank!


----------

